# Goats gorged on flax seed



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

My boys managed to knock over their flaxseed bin and gorged themselves. They also finished off a 1/4 bag of raisins, luckily they didn't eat the bag. Normally they get a small handful with their orchard grass pellets every morning. I called the vet right after it happened but no vet on call would treat goats, so I took their food away and used Dr Pepper because last time one of my wethers was bloated it helped him. When there was no improvement the next day I made an appointment with their doctor. She said there were normal gut noises, good temperature, but they were still bloated. She gave them an injection of Thiamine (0.5mls twice daily) and Banamine (1ml once daily) and told me to ply them with as much peanut oil as I could. Instead of getting better with treatment over the last four days... their appetites slowly dwindled away and they are still painfully bloated and now grinding teeth and don't want to drink water either. I am so worried about my boys. Everything I try to do to help them seems to make it worse instead of better. I gave them more Dr Pepper last night because it is the only thing they will drink now, and a couple Gas X chew-ables. I'm going to try and get them to the vet again today. Anyone have any advice? I'm so scared I'm losing them. They are twin two-year old wethers. They're names are Draven and Sebastian and they're my best friends.


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

The vet gave them fluids and antibiotics in addition to more Thiamine and Banamine and said to continue peanut oil. Sebastian nibbled some hay after treatment but Draven is still extremely painful and groans and shifts restlessly. I asked the doctor about trying an enema but we couldn't even get a tube down his throat and she was worried the additional stress might be too much for him. I'm gonna try a couple more Gas X tabs and keep praying but it doesn't look good.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

From the goat care book I refer to, Holistic Goat Care by Gianaclis Caldwell on treatment for frothy bloat:
_Administer 100-200 cc vegatable or mineral oil (an ounce-about 30ml-of dish doap can be added). The dish soap combine with the small bubbles in the rumen to form large bubbles, which helps the goat belch it out. You can add a few drops of peppermint or spearmint oil to improve the flavor for the goat. After giving, encourage the goat to walk; if a gentle slope is available walk up that. If the goat is lying down and can't rise, roll her over a couple times and massage the rumen to help mix the oil into the foam and break down the bubbles. _

I've heard that if you can get the goat's front end on something higher like a cinder block and the massage their rumen and neck to try to get them to burp, that helps. Walking them really does help too.

Hope you can get them to expel that gas soon. Best of luck.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I would not use peanut oil. Peanuts and peanut butter cause gas. It could be making things worse. Use vegetable oil or mineral oil.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Get CD antitoxin and dose them. Take away everything but hay and water. Put their front feet up on a block and massage their left sides hard and deep and walk them around.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hows their temp holding? Rumen noise? They need cd antitoxin asap. It takes large doses but can protect them from Enterotoxemia. This is the antitoxin not the toxoid (cdt) and/or I would give Milk of Magnesia. 15 cc per 60 pounds. Every 4-6 hour. MOM will help bind and flush toxins. They will most likely get loose stools..let that happen to clean them out. 
Peppermint tea is good for bloat. Don't give Dr pepper...too high in sugar. The MOM will also act like Baking soda. Lots of massage, bouncing and kneading the bellies..get them walking. Temp thm with safe tree leaves, pine and cedar foods are good..and hay...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Please do not make any more new threads on the same topic. It is against our rules. The other 2 threads have been deleted. It is very important to have all responses on one thread.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How are they doing @Solgress?


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

Draven had to be hospitalized overnight. Thought he was having a seizure and was ready to put him down but the emergency vet kept him on fluids and fed him pepto bismal. When I picked him up the next day at noon he was upright walking and peed and pooped. But he had a lot of red in his urine from muscle tissue and now worried his kidneys are damaged and not not working properly. Has a low grade fever. Still painful with no appetite. Been forcing calf bolus tabs dissolved in water on him in addition to pepto. But have discontinued oil because he aspirated it and now lungs sound awful and stopped the shots because the stress was making his condition even worse. Tempting him with water and hand feeding single blades of hay. Has acidosis. Neither vet mentioned anything about cd antitoxin. Rushed him to the vet last night again, and he gave him banamine to help him sleep. Very weak and sad eyes. Droopy ears. Don't know how much longer I can watch him suffer. I love him too much to keep him in constant pain. No gut noises. At all. Shivering constantly and lays under heat light trembling. 
Sebastian still won't eat or drink on his own, but he is miles ahead of Draven. Can walk and acts curious and affectionate, even if he's a shadow of his former self. But also discontinued his shots because he developed an awful looking sore, black and crusty with a red ring about the size of my thumb. Hot compress and triple antibiotic ointment on that. No more oil. Just pepto bismal which he drank by himself at first but now refuses. I've been sleeping in the barn with them, so exhausted and worn down and discouraged. Also work two jobs and every time I leave I worry they won't be alive when I get back.


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

Solgress said:


> Draven had to be hospitalized overnight. Thought he was having a seizure and was ready to put him down but the emergency vet kept him on fluids and fed him pepto bismal. When I picked him up the next day at noon he was upright walking and peed and pooped. But he had a lot of red in his urine from muscle tissue and now worried his kidneys are damaged and not not working properly. Has a low grade fever. Still painful with no appetite. Been forcing calf bolus tabs dissolved in water on him in addition to pepto. But have discontinued oil because he aspirated it and now lungs sound awful and stopped the shots because the stress was making his condition even worse. Tempting him with water and hand feeding single blades of hay. Has acidosis. Neither vet mentioned anything about cd antitoxin. Rushed him to the vet last night again, and he gave him banamine to help him sleep. Very weak and sad eyes. Droopy ears. Don't know how much longer I can watch him suffer. I love him too much to keep him in constant pain. No gut noises. At all. Shivering constantly and lays under heat light trembling.
> Sebastian still won't eat or drink on his own, but he is miles ahead of Draven. Can walk and acts curious and affectionate, even if he's a shadow of his former self. But also discontinued his shots because he developed an awful looking sore, black and crusty with a red ring about the size of my thumb. Hot compress and triple antibiotic ointment on that. No more oil. Just pepto bismal which he drank by himself at first but now refuses. I've been sleeping in the barn with them, so exhausted and worn down and discouraged. Also work two jobs and every time I leave I worry they won't be alive when I get back.





ksalvagno said:


> Please do not make any more new threads on the same topic. It is against our rules. The other 2 threads have been deleted. It is very important to have all responses on one thread.


didn't mean to break rules. was desperate for advice and didn't get any replies. what i did finally get came too late to be relevant. the emergency vet did ultrasound, blood work, and urine test.


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

Read somewhere that Guiness Beer is good for restarting a rumen. Draven really liked it at first, Sebastian not so much. But now back to droopy and sad and refusing anything. Tried to "steal" cud from cows. Didn't work at all so got a whole bunch of saliva and mashed and cut up hay mixed with beer and calf bolus and fed that to Draven. Desperate, as I said. No improvement. He just gets progressively weaker. Their regular vet is asking about putting him down. I don't know what to do. Can't stop crying.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so sorry you and your goats are going through all this. I can’t imagine the stress you are under.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

It is so heartbreaking. Will they eat leaves and do you have any leaves available? Dark beer is good for stomach issues. Keep giving them B complex--that is very important. Whatever happens, you know that you have tried. I am so sorry.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I really hope someone on here will have some advice for you. I'm so sorry that I don't. My knowledge on the subject is only book learned and not from personal experience. There are some very knowlegable people on here, but I'm not sure they are going to see this tonight. I'll call them for you and maybe there's a chance they will see it. Check back frequently because someone might see it!
@happybleats @ksalvagno @toth boer goats @GoofyGoat @Sfgwife @Damfino @JML Farms @Caileigh Jane Smith


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m so sorry you and your goats are going through all this. I can’t imagine the stress you are under.


The little one on your profile picture looks a bit like my Draven, but he has more white on his under carriage. Thank you. If you're into prayers... we need all we can get.


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I really hope someone on here will have some advice for you. I'm so sorry that I don't. My knowledge on the subject is only book learned and not from personal experience. There are some very knowlegable people on here, but I'm not sure they are going to see this tonight. I'll call them for you and maybe there's a chance they will see it. Check back frequently because someone might see it!
> @happybleats @ksalvagno @toth boer goats @GoofyGoat @Sfgwife @Damfino @JML Farms @Caileigh Jane Smith


Thank you. The emergency vet said we've shot-gunned pretty much every treatment he knows. Got all our bases covered. Just gotta wait and see if my boys pull through. Even if they do, said there will be lasting damage to organs most likely.


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

jschies said:


> It is so heartbreaking. Will they eat leaves and do you have any leaves available? Dark beer is good for stomach issues. Keep giving them B complex--that is very important. Whatever happens, you know that you have tried. I am so sorry.


No leaves. Still snowing here. Gave them some willow bark to nibble. Only pine needles around.


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

Solgress said:


> No leaves. Still snowing here. Gave them some willow bark to nibble. Only pine needles around.


We sleep under heat lamps together.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Stop pepto. It won't help at all. Giving milk of magnesia would be better..it flushed toxins out . Stool will soften but allow it for a bit. 15 cc per 60 pounds every 4 to 6 hours. After 24 hours I would then do The dark beer and probiotics to restore flora. Getting them to eat browse food and hay is important in restoring rumen function. Pune is great for tummy issues. Hope your boys recover quickly for you


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I would stop the pepto and start doing vit b complex inj daily, probiotics dailt and flat dark beer. You absolutely have to get their rumen started again or the acidosis is not going to go away. It is from a shut down rumen and food sitting in it. Electrolyte water, a clean water bucket, hay and mineral only for feed. Did they get cd antitoxin?.... they probably could use it. You can also try molasses in a water bucket... it is a tad sweet and they may like it. Backstrap molasses also has other good stuff for them in it too. Were they given activated charcoal? Tree branches and forage will help too. Pine boughs are out in the snowy weather.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the last 2 posts.

Hope things will be ok.


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

No CD Antitoxin given. Veterinarian said it wouldn't help what they're going through, I asked. Draven won't eat anything except nibbles cotton wood sticks. Tried to force smashed up hay, beer, and calf bolus balls on him with limited success and a ton of extra stress. Sebastian tries to browse and nibbles his hay a bit. Giving probiotics in water with a little bit of electrolytes. Can't give Vitamin B injections anymore because they've erupted in boils and vet thinks its a reaction of some kind. Especially on Sebastian's neck where I was doing the Thiamine under his skin. Now he's getting a warm compress and topical triple antibiotic cream on the sores. The only thing that seems to help is limiting their stress. I try to let them walk around outside weather permitting, and soak up any sun we can get. I will try some pine boughs and dried dead leaves that are still stuck on the cottonwoods.


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

Tried desperately to get a cud ball from a cow but every attempt was unsuccessful and I don't know if I could get either of them to take it now anyways. They're starting to panic and hide and run every time they see me because I'm always doing something mean to them. It breaks my heart. I can't have a dog, so these little guys have been my constant companions for two years. They do tricks and we go on walks and hike together and snuggle in the grass or nap in the sun. These two saved my life when I was ready to give up on everything and everyone. They gave me so much love and purpose. They gave me a reason to keep living. If my negligence and incompetence ultimately claims their lives... I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

If they are up and walking around, I would say that they are slowly getting better. Maybe the feed store has some different hay that they would like. Tractor supply sells a few different kinds in smaller bales. A little alfalfa hay--just a little--would probably be good. Keep on giving them probiotics daily. Let them walk around and find things to eat. You have done a great job with them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sorry the vet thinks CD Antitoxin isn't necessary. It's imperative to protect against toxins they maybe fighting donto sluggish rumen. Milk of magnesia is a close second to clean out toxins. 

The dark beer at room temperature and probiotics are an awesome team on restoring flora to their gut. Keeping as much browse foods and hay in front of them helps temp them to eat. 

Best wishes for full recovery.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I really hope your babies recover quicķy. Goats are curious eaters by nature and ALWAYS trying new things


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

How are they?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@solhow are you boys?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things are ok?


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

I lost my Draven. He went into shock last night and his temperature was very low and I couldn't get him warm. Rushed him to the vet and they hooked him up to fluids and put a warming pillow over him. I had to leave him there and he died all alone in a strange place in the middle of the night. My dad brought him home while I was at work and we buried him in my little tree garden where the tulips and daffodils are just starting to bloom. The raspberry plants and roses I grew for my boys are right beside his grave. Poor Sebastian hasn't ever been alone for more than a couple hours in his entire life. He's already acting sad and depressed and keeps looking for his twin. What am I going to do? He's not well yet and the snow has turned to a steady rain so everything is cold and wet here. I can't lose him too.


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

They were on flax seed, just a small handful every morning with their orchard grass pellets, for their joints and fur. When Sebastian was about a year old we were playing in the back of a broken down dump truck that was backed into a dirt hill. The bed is right against the hill so they would run and buck from the dirt to the truck back and forth because they liked the noise their hooves made on the metal. It sounded like they were tap dancing. When it was time to go Draven followed me and my brother out the back and down the hill, but Sebastian decided to take a short cut and leapt over the front of the dump box. It was over seven feet straight down. He landed hard but the dirt was soft and I think that's the only reason he didn't break anything. But the joints in his front legs have popped and creaked ever since. The flax was supposed to help with that because their vet said glucosamine wouldn't do anything for him because of their digestive system. They loved their little routine in the morning. And they would run in circles around me tails wagging until they got their breakfast. I stored their flax seed in a metal can with a tightly fitting lid. It was really heavy and on the other side of their gate. I'm still not sure how they managed to tip it over and get the lid off. But it is my fault Draven had to suffer and die. Even my brother said: "hope you learned your lesson." My heart was already broken, but that shattered it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry that this has happened to you. That was a terrible thing your brother said. This was just a horrible accident. Accidents happen to even the best of us. Goats are notorious for escaping and getting themselves into trouble. I'm sure Draven knew he was very loved and that you loved him very much. I hope Sebastian pulls through for you, and I hope that you can find a way to forgive yourself. We are here for you, if there is anything you need.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the above and so very sorry.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss... please know that you tried your best and gave Draven everything he needed. It's not at all your fault no matter what anyone says ( really sorry about your brother..I know how it feels to already be guilty and then someone reinforces the idea that it's your fault 😟). Best of luck with Sebastian❤.... spending alot of time with him will soften the blow until he recovers and can get another playmate


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so sorry about Draven. That’s absolutely heartbreaking. Maybe your brother is upset and lashing out because that was a cruel thing to say. 

My dad, a veterinarian who knows how tender hearted I am when it comes to animals, said this to me when he found out I was getting goats, “Just know goats are always trying to kill themselves, and while you’ll usually stop them, sometimes you won’t. It’s going to hurt when that happens but it’s just part of it.”

What happened to your sweet, much adored goats was an accident. And I’m so sorry you and your goats have suffered so much for it. I hope you and Sebastian can find solace in each other until he’s healed enough physically and emotionally to get a new friend.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry. Virtual hugs from me.
You are doing all you can. Don’t listen to your brother.
Sending strength and healing thoughts for Sebastian and you.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Brothers are so mean. I am so sorry. Your baby is going to be a lonely chap untill you find a solution. Good luck with this.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m so very sorry! Raising goats can be heartbreaking sometimes. I’m sure Draven will be your guardian angel . I hope that you and sebastian can hug and heal. sending healing thought and prayers your way!


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

Sebastian spiked a temperature of 105.7 last night. Acted very uncomfortable and only drank some electrolytes. Chewed his cud a little but mostly just got up and down repeatedly. Called emergency vet and was told to give him 3cc of penicillin and the what I had left of Draven's banamine (about 0.5cc). This morning his temperature is still high (104.5) and he is spitting out his cud. Wouldn't eat anything except some cottonwood bark and two tiny raspberry leaves. He looks miserable and his eyes are so sad. His regular vet cannot see him today, but is trying to get us to another doctor so he can be hospitalized.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Praying for Sebastian.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I just now took time to read this thread and I'm so sorry about what happened. It was just an accident and we've all had them. I lost a goat to coyotes many years ago because I had to turn off the electric fence for repairs and I forgot to plug it back in. We can learn and grow and move on, but we can't sit there and beat ourselves up for being human. You did everything you could for Draven and you're doing everything you can for Sebastian. The most important thing is that your goats know you love them and you're doing your best. I hope Sebastian turns a corner and pulls through for you!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

If you have not given milk of magnesia yet, you need to. 15cc per 60lbs is the dose.

The fever needs to be taken care of continue penicillin at a dose of 1cc per 20lbs twice daily.

He needs the CD antitoxin which you do not need a vet to get, check livestock supply stores (not the vaccine, do not get the CDT toxoid) ask friends, anything!!

But Milk of magnesia you should be sprinting to get as we speak.

Get garlic in this boy, 2 cloves, raw and crushed feel free to blend it up with electrolytes and then give via syringe.

About 4-6 hours after milk of magnesia, give 4oz of flat room temp dark beer (IMO, better than a cud transfer) as well a spoonful of whole yogurt with real probiotics and goat probiotic if you have it.

It sounds like hospitalization is just making things worse for your goats because the vets aren’t treating how they should.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Cayenne would be a good idea as well, mix with some honey and rub on gums. This replaces the vitamin b that you are unable to give.

Odd reaction - perhaps you didn’t alcohol the area, the top of the bottle, remove air from the needle, or rub the area after injection?

And if you’re concerned about liver function, the next day after all these treatments, give the herb milk thistle which can help liver and kidneys.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Praying for Sebastian


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

The emergency vet hospitalized Sebastian. I wasn't allowed to stay with him and he cried and called to me as they took him to the back room. Broke me. Cried until I was sick. Waited all day to hear something but was only told around five o'clock last night that he had to stay overnight and they'd tell me how he did and what the treatment plan is in the morning. Just waiting now. So scared and worried.


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you, everyone, for your prayers and support. We definitely need them.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I really pray Sebastian pulls through


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hoping so badly he pulls through for you. Sending lots of virtual hugs.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I hope the hospital keeps in contact with you and keeps you updated. Worrying and wondering is torture. I hope Sebastian can get through this and on the road to recovery. And I hope you are leaning on kind people for support through all this.


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the kind words, advice, and support. Sebastian wasn't improving. The fever wouldn't come down and he was having difficulty breathing. He was in a lot of pain and I couldn't allow him to suffer any longer. I loved him too much. I had him put down today. He died in my arms surrounded by people who loved him dearly. Now he is with his twin, buried side by side. This whole experience seems so surreal. Like a bad dream almost. I just keep waiting to wake up. I can't imagine tomorrow without them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry!! Even when the right thing is to let them go it still hurts so bad..((HUGS))


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

My sister and her children, my mother, and the nurse and doctor who've been caring for my two boys stayed until the end. My brother and dad dug the graves for me, and helped me bury them in my little garden. I can still visit them every day. They were my best friends and the sweetest and most loving pets anyone could ever ask for. Two years wasn't long enough but I'll cherish every memory and every moment we shared. I already miss them terribly. I loved them so much.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh I am so sorry he did not make it. Its always so jard to say good bye to them. He knew you were there for him and he knew you cared.


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss..both of them had a happy time with you as long as they were alive


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so sad with you. Sending hugs your way.
🌈 💜 🐐


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

My heart breaks for you. You tried so hard and did absolutely everything you could. In the end, you definitely made the right decision. I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost them. What a tragic thing to happen. You did everything you could and your goats knew you loved them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Solgress (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you again, to everyone. The advice and prayers and kind words were a blessing and helped support me through this ordeal. I lost my boys, but I am eternally grateful to The Goat Spot community. Good bye.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very sad, I am sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very sad, I am sorry.


----------

